# Slow draining sink



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi does anyone have a slow draining kitchen sink. The vanity basin and shower drain ok. There doesn't appear to be a blockage. Also there is a yellow glue like stain on the vanity basin was there when purchased any ideas how to remove without damage. Cheers Lin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

You may have a pipe running up hill.This was the caes with my van which came to light on the hand-over.Fixed on the spot.

steve


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

We've just bought an Autotrail Tracker and have the same problem with all the drains. It seems there's a recall on them wher they have to modify the pipe junction in the rear locker to give a better fall. Why they couldn't have done it before we picked it up though is beyond me.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Same slow drain problem with Lunar H601, kitchen only. Not had chance to see if the pipe runs uphill yet though.
Martin.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Have a look under the van, We had the same problem and I found that one of the pipes had been taken through the wrong way on the chassis. Disconnected it and re-routed it. Now no problem.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

lindyloot said:


> Hi does anyone have a slow draining kitchen sink. Cheers Lin


(Edit) Where's my Christmas spirit? I've got one you can have for nothing Lin.  

Our old van was pretty dire, but the new (2007) model seems worse. I might set about fixing it one day, but so long as I can evade most of the washing up I shall continue to convince the boss that nothing can be done about it. Am I a rat, or what. :roll:

Cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I had the problem with my last two caravans and the only resolution was to change all the pipework with a larger hard pipe.
My Tracker is just the same!
My resolution this time is to be a little more patient as it drains. This way I don't have to spent a lot of time with my head stuck in the cupboards and underneath the MH!
:wink:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
How old is the van? If it is a new (2007) then the bore of the pipe is much smaller than the old vans. OR. Does the water run away any quicker with the waste tank drain valve open? I am thinking of a possible air build up/block. When we had a Lunar we had the same problem and the dealer fitted a vent pipe in the top of the tank. That worked.
Dennis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DJP said:


> Hi
> Does the water run away any quicker with the waste tank drain valve open? I am thinking of a possible air build up/block. When we had a Lunar we had the same problem and the dealer fitted a vent pipe in the top of the tank. That worked.
> Dennis


Good thinking Dennis, but I wouldn't expect a problem when draining only half a sinkful into an empty tank. Plenty of room for it in the tank to compress the air slightly without building up excess pressure. :?:

I could be quite wrong though. Did you have the same problem as this? I'd be grateful (_and so would others I bet_) if you would give a few more details, as it is a constant irritation and a tank vent would be a quick and simple fix.

Cheers


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would have thought that the waste tank would vent through the waste pipes via the sink/basin plug holes. Surely the water draining could not create enough instant pressure to affect the drain speed.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I would have thought that the waste tank would vent through the waste pipes via the sink/basin plug holes. Surely the water draining could not create enough instant pressure to affect the drain speed.


The waste tank ought not to vent via the basin otherwise so would the smells
The waste trap is there to stop this happening but if the pipes are running uphill then an airlock can form water-air-water this will slow down and even stop the sink from emptying. Wobby


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Nothing to add to the pipe theories - our sink is variable, usually fast, then slow at random (not just when waste tank nearly full).

However - yellow stain/mark. Something similar appeared in our vanity sink. Got rid of it will gentle but persistent application of a kitchen cream cleaner, but it took a while to get rid of it. Hasn't returned. Don't know what caused it


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

The sink in our last van (Elddis Autostratus) would either drain slowly or not at all! We tried all the products out there to unblock it but the only solution that ever worked for us was to carry a Draper plunger. A couple of plunges & it would drain freely....until the next time :?


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

The sink drain in my Tracker runs uphill over a lip at the back of the shelf in the cupboard. Worse than this is that if we are parked even with a slightly lowered rear (no rude comments please) we get water waste water coming into the shower tray. Dealer has improved the situation but it is not remedied completely, and not what you want washing up after stopping for a cuppa.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Being the kitchen sink I would say the pipes are partially blocked. Fulltiming we often have this problem. Sometimes it would block altogether.

The first few times I brought the air compressor from the studio, attached a air blower, detached the pipe at the tank end and shot a jet of air. Fortuanately I had thought to put a cup over bother the sink and the draining board plug holes because the rubbish from the pipe shot out - and there were loads of it.

We now use a much simpler solution - an old fashioned plunger, works a marvel


stew


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

All I can add to this is to say when we had our Lunar (brand new van) The first tine out the kitchen sink would not drain away ay any more than a dribble. The same with the bathroom sink. The only way we could clear it was with a plunger. Forcing it down the pipe. As I said previously, dealer fitted a vent to the tank and no further problems. 
It may just be worth checking the waste hose from the sink, as they do not normally use a conventional U joint under the sink and sometimes they tend put a coil in the tube to do the same job. If the top of the coil is higher than the sink plug hole, that will also stop it draining.
Dennis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DJP said:


> It may just be worth checking the waste hose from the sink, as they do not normally use a conventional U joint under the sink and sometimes they tend put a coil in the tube to do the same job. If the top of the coil is higher than the sink plug hole, that will also stop it draining.
> Dennis


More good thinking Dennis, and thanks for that. But what about my poor old back . . . more grovelling under the sink! 8O

Cheers


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> We've just bought an Autotrail Tracker and have the same problem with all the drains. It seems there's a recall on them wher they have to modify the pipe junction in the rear locker to give a better fall. Why they couldn't have done it before we picked it up though is beyond me.


I spoke to my dealer about this recall and he tells me Autotrail have denied there is such a recall. Can anyone let me have more details, esp. a recall number or suchlike?

Many thanks.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

vmeldrew said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > We've just bought an Autotrail Tracker and have the same problem with all the drains. It seems there's a recall on them wher they have to modify the pipe junction in the rear locker to give a better fall. Why they couldn't have done it before we picked it up though is beyond me.
> ...


You could try phoning Perthshire Caravans who are doing mine and see if they'll tell you. Failing that I'll try and get the info from the mechanic when I collect it


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We had the same problem with our Miami but I just got underneath and re-positioned the waste pipe so that it ran downhill at a better angle into the tank. It is very easy to do.


----------

